# reliable garage



## tlet (Jan 25, 2005)

My 98 altima GXE got a check engine light on.
The code is P0443 which is related to 
the evaparation emission control system

I want to find a reliable garage that can repair the
car around sacramento.

Any one can give me some suggestions, thanks a lot.


----------

